

A Scheme bookshelf - b-man
http://programming-musings.org/2007/01/31/a-scheme-bookshelf/

======
ludwig
Nice. I have most of those books, save for a few. All I have to do now is read
them completely :)

How good is "Lisp in Small Pieces"? I might get that one next.

~~~
plinkplonk
How good is "Lisp in Small Pieces"?

It is very good in that it contains a wealth of information on all aspects of
implementing a lisp interpreter/compiler. It is just a little bit baroque in
style, but I suspect this is because it has been translated from French to
English. Overall, great book.

( My copy is falling apart. I heard some rumours there was going to be a new
edition but I can't find any supporting evidence online.)

~~~
ludwig
That's good to hear. On the author's website, he says the new edition bears
the new name "Principes d'implantation de Scheme et Lisp". Looks like it
hasn't been translated to English yet, unfortunately. Either way, the older
edition looks like it's worth it. Thanks!

~~~
gjm11
(Yes, it really is "implantation", not "implementation"; the word apparently
means both "setting up" (think "planting") and "implanting". Looking through
the sample first chapter, I think "implantation" is probably the standard
French equivalent of "implementation"; can someone who knows French better
than I do confirm or correct this?)

~~~
Gibbon
Implementation in french is usually "Mise en Oeuvre", "Mise en place",
"Application" or "Exécution" depending on the context.

In this example, implantation is probably more directly translated to
"layout".

